# Starting A Pomegranate Tree From Seed



## GREENISH THUMB (Oct 25, 2001)

I WONDER IF ANYONE CAN SUCCESSFULLY START A POMEGRANATE TREE FROM SEED USING THE ONES YOU BUY FROM THE GROCERY STORE?


----------



## Garden Visions (Oct 28, 2001)

*Seed starting*

Almost anything with seed will grow. The question is how easily and how well. I am not from your area so I would suggest contacting a local nursery in your area for some specific information. Emerald Coast growers is a big nursery in Florida.


----------

